# bmw 1994 325is all speaker sizes



## eazy02909 (Jul 27, 2006)

can anybody help me with this? i search the front 5 1/4 but how about my rears and tweaters


----------



## eazy02909 (Jul 27, 2006)

4get it i got it


----------

